# Chester Gould ( Dick Tracy) Fanastic Space Coupe build.



## subtoair (Feb 19, 2012)

Back in the mid 60s was a comic strip by Chester Gould called Dick Tracy. It was a great comic strip filled with different crime figures. Dick Tracy was the great detective that would bring the lawless crime people to justice.At that time I was 10 tears old,and Dick Tracy was really fun to read. One of the machines that Mr Gould drew up for the comic strip was the Space Coupe. A vehicle that could transport people to other planets,by using Atomic Magnetic power to make the ship move from planet to planet ,or travel around the world in just minutes. In the comic strip the Space Coupe was invented and designed by Dyne O Matick. Billionaire Diet Smith furnish all the money to bring the dream machine to life. In the 1960s space travel was a dream of NASA to maybe someday travel to the moon. The Space Coupe solved this space travel problem by using 16 Atomic energizers to power up the magnetic ears. The Space Coupe was a really different designed than the Star trek Enterprise,or the Lost in Space Jupiter 2. When I first saw the Space Coupe I thought it was not the best looking. But the more I saw it the more I liked it. I decided to buy the Polar Lights model.and make changes to look like the ship in the comic strip. I did take some pictures as I built the ship in the last few months. Here is the picture of the Polar lights Space Coupe box.


----------



## subtoair (Feb 19, 2012)

Some of the kit parts shown on the table. I taped the main body together just to see how big it was, At 1/72 scale it was not a bad size. The plastic parts are nice and thick,which makes it nice to work with. Figures of Dick Tracy, Diet Smith, Junior, and Moon Maid, are also included in the kit.


----------



## subtoair (Feb 19, 2012)

First I wanted to make the model more accurate.By looking at the magnetic arms,the kit arms looked way to short. I drew up plans of how I wanted the arms to look like. Aluminum rod was turned down in a lathe to make a new arm. The arm was milled thru the middle to make room for a aluminum tube. This would allow the ears to turn in the new arms.


----------



## subtoair (Feb 19, 2012)

A new arm turned down. This will be used to make a rubber mold.


----------



## subtoair (Feb 19, 2012)

After the new arm was made ,a small rubber mold was then poured around the arm.


----------



## subtoair (Feb 19, 2012)

with the arm cast,a complete larger mold was made with the arm and the end arm that holds up the magnetic cup. This end arm was made out of aluminum tubing,this would allow for running wires thru for lighting the magnetic cups later on. also the end magnetic cups would rotate.


----------



## subtoair (Feb 19, 2012)

Now 9 control arms can be cast.This saves time from scratch building each arm


----------



## subtoair (Feb 19, 2012)

After this picture was taken I changed the casting some what,but this gives a idea on what the main process was.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I went with an OTB build parts wise, but tried an alternate color scheme.


----------



## subtoair (Feb 19, 2012)

After looking at the comic strip and the kit cups,the kit magnetic cups looked to big. Again smaller cups were made for the new arms. This picture shows the difference between kit cup and the new cups.


----------



## subtoair (Feb 19, 2012)

Wow! John P I really like the Pepsi color scheme that you used! It makes the model look a lot better. I always thought the Space coupe painted solid yellow was not that interesting,but that is what they used. I am thinking about changing the paint job on mine also. Great Job!


----------



## subtoair (Feb 19, 2012)




----------



## subtoair (Feb 19, 2012)




----------



## subtoair (Feb 19, 2012)




----------



## subtoair (Feb 19, 2012)

The new cup was cast to make 9 more resin cups. A center hole was drilled in each cup to install 5mm leds. The leds were to tall so they were sanded down to fit in the cups better.


----------



## subtoair (Feb 19, 2012)

The led being soldered in a helping hand clamp. A wet tissue is put around the led to keep it from being hurt from the soldering gun heat.


----------



## subtoair (Feb 19, 2012)




----------



## subtoair (Feb 19, 2012)

To make sure the holes that were drilled in the main body were level, a brass tube was run thru the holes to make sure they were level and even.


----------



## subtoair (Feb 19, 2012)

Starting to install the magnetic arms in the body.


----------



## terryr (Feb 11, 2001)

As I remember it, the 'magnetic tech' came from the Moon People. They looked human except for antenna. They also had those flying garbage cans that one man stood in.

When the Dick Tracy movie came out, I was very disappointed all this was missing and it an old fashioned film noir without the noir. Even worse, the comic strip came into line to support the movie, and said the Moon People took back their tech and left. And then the movie flopped.

Many years ago, a Model store had hundreds of space coupes and Skipjack submarines for a buck or so. I bought all I could afford and used them to kit bash stuff. I didn't even have one left for a stock build.


----------



## subtoair (Feb 19, 2012)

I always liked the hardware that MR Gould came up with for the strip. If I remember right,but am not sure? The moon people needed our titanium to use in there building the Space coupes. I think if they would have used some of the more modern hardware and stories (Space Coupe etc) The movie would have been a bigger hit. I remember when Aurora sold the Skipjack and Seaview models back in the mid 60s for a dollar each. That will tell you how old I am, they were good times!!


----------



## subtoair (Feb 19, 2012)

Here is a picture of some of the completed inter shafts with wiring to be installed in the resin outer arm assembles.


----------



## subtoair (Feb 19, 2012)

The rear magnetic arm assembly. it is a little different in looks,but was made for turning the ship.


----------



## subtoair (Feb 19, 2012)

The stock face plate was changed to make the front windrows look smaller and the ship to look bigger. This is a picture of the stock kit face plate.


----------



## subtoair (Feb 19, 2012)

This plate was built up by using plastic strips to bring up the windrows.


----------



## subtoair (Feb 19, 2012)

The plate nose was made to look a little more pointed as seen in a few drawings in the strip. the windrows are now made a little more smaller,along with small front spot lights, and in different locations.


----------



## subtoair (Feb 19, 2012)




----------



## subtoair (Feb 19, 2012)

A rubber mold was made to cast a complete new resin face plate.


----------



## subtoair (Feb 19, 2012)

The open windrow area needed some thin strips of plastic glued to the inside to look like a windrow seal is installed. A formed clear plastic windrow will be installed behind the windrow seal later.


----------



## subtoair (Feb 19, 2012)

Magnets were used to hold the face plate to the front of the main body.


----------



## subtoair (Feb 19, 2012)




----------



## subtoair (Feb 19, 2012)

Looking at the comic strip,landing gear are shown on the ship on the landings. Landing gear pad wells were made on the bottom of the ship. This way the landing gear would look to be pulled up in the ship on flight. And down on landings. Holes were drilled and brass tubes were inserted.


----------



## subtoair (Feb 19, 2012)

The Space coupe door,is located on the right side of the hull. I did not want to just draw a outline of the door on the body. I wanted a real opening for the door. A door was marked out on the hull.


----------



## subtoair (Feb 19, 2012)

The door was carefuly marked out in the right location of the ship.The door was then drilled out by using a small drill bit.Then the opening cleaned up by using a hobby file. The main body had to be taped together before any cutting was done.


----------



## subtoair (Feb 19, 2012)




----------



## subtoair (Feb 19, 2012)




----------



## subtoair (Feb 19, 2012)

A new door was made by making a rubber mold on the hull.


----------



## subtoair (Feb 19, 2012)

Resin was laid up into the door mold.When it harden the outline of the new door on the casting was made. Then the door was shaped to fitted to fit the door opening.


----------



## subtoair (Feb 19, 2012)




----------



## subtoair (Feb 19, 2012)

When I started this build I decided to try and build a interior that could be made to take in and out of the model. This picture shows the rough interior being made, This will be cleaned up later. To view the interior the main body will be left cut in half. A lot of work is needed to keep the seam at a close fit.


----------



## subtoair (Feb 19, 2012)




----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

Great work!


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

This is looking totally amazing! Kinda makes me wish someone would do an updated, more 'accurate' kit to modern standards-accurate as in the best guesses from the sometimes inconsistent comic strip illustrations that is. 

So, question: I seem to recall Tracy and others flying their one-man flyers out of a roof hatch? I'm not sure if I'm remembering correctly or mingling memories of Fireball XL-5. 

Regardless, are you considering throwing in a couple of parked 'flying trash cans' to go with the ship?


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

Holy cow, you're doing a great job on this! Can't wait to see the final product!


----------



## subtoair (Feb 19, 2012)

Thanks for the nice complements! I did not get a lot done the last few days,other irons in the fire. The space coupe vary in design changes thru the comic strip. I really don,t remember a door in the top of the coupe,but it could be? I saw were they put a windrow and a extra magnet on the top of the hull. This was to bring back a body from orbit. this was in the Dick Tracy hard cover book issue 21. When on google,There are a lot of different comic strip drawings thru the years. I saw one were the Police Space Coupe used a front laser to bring down a city building filled with villains,but not before a warning was given. Pretty cool! I was thinking about making a couple of flying garbage cans also, will have to see. I have the lights almost done. Next will be the paint job. I will post more pictures as I progress along.


----------



## subtoair (Feb 19, 2012)

On top of the main body is the recess hole for the police coupe strobe light. I went and filled this hole,because I did not want the police version Space Coupe, I wanted the exploration Space Coupe. The hole was filled with Alum-Lite resin. I is the perfect match for the Polar Lights kit,in color.


----------



## subtoair (Feb 19, 2012)




----------



## subtoair (Feb 19, 2012)

I had made the front landing gears,like was seen in the comic strip. There never showed what the rear end was siting on. It looked like there was nothing there. I decided to shape plastic rear landing fins,and blend them into the rear hull. This way the bottom of the hull was some what off the ground.


----------



## subtoair (Feb 19, 2012)

The main body would not line up real good when putting the two halves together. To help with the getting the haves to fit up even, a plastic disk circle was cut out of .80 thick plastic.This was placed in the rear of the body,but just the lower disk was glued in the bottom of the hull. This way the top half of the body can be removed for access to the interior. The first rear ring was glued to the lower half of the body also. Magnets were then installed so the rear end could be removed later on.


----------



## subtoair (Feb 19, 2012)




----------



## subtoair (Feb 19, 2012)

Got a little more done,on the Space Coupe project. The main body was sprayed with Napa #7285 light gray primer. I like this primer as it sprays really fine.and will show any defects in the finish.


----------



## subtoair (Feb 19, 2012)

The rear portion of the ship,all wired and primed.


----------



## subtoair (Feb 19, 2012)

The ship looked kind of plain on the top front area. I kicked the idea around for quit awhile about putting two observation ports,to make the model more interesting. Two ports were installed in the top half of the hull.Clear plastic inserts will be installed later after the model is painted.


----------



## subtoair (Feb 19, 2012)




----------



## subtoair (Feb 19, 2012)

Now was time to mark panel lines on the hull. The ejection tube was drawn in along with other details.This will all be scribe on to the hull later.


----------



## subtoair (Feb 19, 2012)

It is hard to see by these pictures, but there are scribe lines on the hull halves.


----------



## subtoair (Feb 19, 2012)




----------



## subtoair (Feb 19, 2012)

I sanded the Napa primer to check for any defects. I decided to try the Tamiya white primer. I wanted the model primed in white so the top colors would not be to dark. I was scared that the primer would fill up the panel lines. To my surprise the Tamiya primer sprayed on really smooth,and did not fill in the detail! When dry I wiped the hull down with auto final wash. The primer did not wipe off and stayed smooth. For small models this primer works great! I am sold on it.


----------



## subtoair (Feb 19, 2012)

the model in white primer.


----------



## subtoair (Feb 19, 2012)




----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

Looking amazing! I almost wish you WERE doing the 'Police' version, I would have loved to see what you would have come up with for the 'gumball' Police light. Something more interesting than just a flashing LED I'm sure.


----------



## subtoair (Feb 19, 2012)

Well here she is all in white primer and ready for paint. I plan on using a yellow paint,and maybe later on some sort of design trim,I will have to see.


----------



## subtoair (Feb 19, 2012)




----------



## subtoair (Feb 19, 2012)




----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

That's looking pretty sweet!
.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

subtoair said:


> Well here she is all in white primer and ready for paint. I plan on using a yellow paint,and maybe later on some sort of design trim,I will have to see.


That looks far better than it should, but I'd guess only a Dick Tracy fan would truly appreciate the differences. Nice work!


----------



## phrankenstign (Nov 29, 1999)

subtoair said:


>



I don't think I've ever seen anyone modify that particular model in any significant way. It looks like you've done a heck of a job adding detail to it to improve its overall look! I can hardly wait to see how it comes out once you've finished! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## subtoair (Feb 19, 2012)

Thanks, everyone for the nice complements on this Space Coupe build! I now have it all painted,and just started to add the details to the model. I have all the lighting pretty well done,Interior lights, bottom belly spot light, and of course the magnet drive system(or cups) light up. I still want to work on the paint scheme some more. It might be a while before I can post more pictures,as I want to get it more (or try) perfect. Thanks!


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

phrankenstign said:


> I don't think I've ever seen anyone modify that particular model in any significant way. It looks like you've done a heck of a job adding detail to it to improve its overall look!


It makes me wonder why Aurora or Polar Lights couldn't have simply produced it that way. Even something as simple as making those magnetic arms the right length would have improved the kit greatly.


----------



## Owen E Oulton (Jan 6, 2012)

phrankenstign said:


> I don't think I've ever seen anyone modify that particular model in any significant way.


Not even John Payne's _SS Reeses_?


----------



## subtoair (Feb 19, 2012)

Holy Cow! When I looked closer,I do see a Space Coupe in there!


----------



## subtoair (Feb 19, 2012)

I started work on the control panel today. This picture shows it in the rough state. It has to be cleaned up a lot,even out the holes etc. This panel will be lit up with led,s,once the controls are in place.


----------



## subtoair (Feb 19, 2012)

Got a of picture taken of the dash yesterday. I did change the radar down to just one radar screen instead of two. The right side what it looks like is a recorder unit installed.


----------



## subtoair (Feb 19, 2012)

This picture shows the front face plate painted, with the led headlights installed. The windrow plastic was vac u formed for a even fit in the frame work.


----------



## subtoair (Feb 19, 2012)




----------



## subtoair (Feb 19, 2012)

This picture shows the dash lite up.This is not the best picture as it as it does not show the lite controls very well. I scratch built the pull down lite monitor that hangs down in front of the pilot. There are a few light leaks yet to be fixed, More detail to the interior will be added later.


----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

subtoair said:


> This picture shows the front face plate painted, with the led headlights installed. The windrow plastic was vac u formed for a even fit in the frame work.


Nice work! What did you use as the buck for the vac-u-forming?


----------



## subtoair (Feb 19, 2012)

A seek peek at the Space Coupe build. I still have to make the decals that are on the side of the ship. Getting closer to being done. For the fun of it I made a small scene of the ship testing the electric system. I want to take pictures of the ship in flight later on.


----------



## subtoair (Feb 19, 2012)




----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Oh that's just too cool! :thumbsup:


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Does everyone in your ground crew have pocket protectors?


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

Very spiffy indeed!

I'm a bit questioning about the stairs, they seem to take a huge amount of space and could just as easily BE the door. Is that 'comic strip accurate' or just put together? I might think folding stairs ala the 737 (used on airfields without jetways) might be a better look but that's me being fussy. 

Nevertheless it's just a beautiful, impressive build. Bravo. 

Now do the Police one.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Steve H said:


> ...I'm a bit questioning about the stairs, they seem to take a huge amount of space and could just as easily BE the door. Is that 'comic strip accurate' or just put together? I might think folding stairs ala the 737 (used on airfields without jetways) might be a better look but that's me being fussy. ...


You have to remember the Space Coupe was introduced to the strip in 1962, and Chester Gould wasn't an aerospace engineer. The stairs were probably, in his mind, a reasonable way to board and de-board the craft.

As for being "comic strip accurate", it is in at least one panel I've seen. Most of the time the Coupe was drawn sitting so close to the ground when it landed that passengers simply stepped onto it or off of it without the aid of steps.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Back when PL first reissued the kit, someone came up with a collection of all the drawings they could find of it from the strip, especially to figure out the interior. Let's just say it wasn't exactly drawn consistently.


----------



## subtoair (Feb 19, 2012)

In the comic strip I saw two different types of stairs used for the space coupe.One picture showed moveable metal mesh stairs used,that look like stairs used for mobile homes.Later on Mr Gould must have wanted something more streamlined,so he came up with the later design used like in later comic strip pictures. Then again other pictures show the ship sitting close to the ground,were the crew could just step down. The only way that this would work is the lower magnet arms would could be raised up with hydraulic cylinders so the steps would get closer to ground to make it easier to step out of the ship. I don,t know if this would work but it is just a idea. Thanks for the nice complements on the build guys.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

subtoair said:


> In the comic strip I saw two different types of stairs used for the space coupe.One picture showed moveable metal mesh stairs used,that look like stairs used for mobile homes.Later on Mr Gould must have wanted something more streamlined,so he came up with the later design used like in later comic strip pictures. Then again other pictures show the ship sitting close to the ground,were the crew could just step down. The only way that this would work is the lower magnet arms would could be raised up with hydraulic cylinders so the steps would get closer to ground to make it easier to step out of the ship. I don,t know if this would work but it is just a idea. Thanks for the nice complements on the build guys.


I did not mean to sound critical, and if I came across that way, apologies all around. 

A subject like this is really nothing BUT interpretation. Source material is, by the nature of the times and medium, inconsistent at best. It just didn't MATTER in the greater goal of churning out a daily comic strip (altho don't tell that to the spirit of the creator of Dan Dare!  ) and I get that.

It's an utterly fantastic build. I envy the skill used. My main concern was given the limited space inside the ship (so it seems), I'm just not seeing those stairs fitting comfortably inside with the door as it exists. It's a visual frisson to me. That's all.


----------



## subtoair (Feb 19, 2012)

No apology needed Steve H I agree also by looking at the comic strip picture that the stairs would not fit in the bottom of ship. A more narrow stairs would work like that used in the 737. I really appreciate you input and nice complements on this project. Tomorrow I want to try out the new decals that I made over the week end. I did make the chairs last week for the interior. I might try a post a few pictures this evening if I get time.


----------



## subtoair (Feb 19, 2012)

The chairs were the next thing to be added to the interior. By looking a the comic strip pictures.they almost look like big bean bag chairs. I decided to make them from plastic and body filler. After sanding and filling and sanding some more, they started to look more like the chairs used in some of the pictures that I had seen in the comic strip. Backrest cushions were made from plastic strips,and glued in place. A long chair curved seat adjusting rod was added to the right side of the chair also. I needed four chairs,and I did not want to scratch build each chair,so I made a rubber mold to cast four chairs easy.


----------



## subtoair (Feb 19, 2012)

Small magnets were installed on the bottom of the chairs. This way the chairs can be turned around on the floor.


----------



## subtoair (Feb 19, 2012)

The four chairs held on the ruler by magnets.


----------



## subtoair (Feb 19, 2012)




----------



## subtoair (Feb 19, 2012)

The chairs installed on the interior floor. Now the can be removed for painting later by using the magnets.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

I know it was only a comic strip and this is only a model (Shhh!  ) but man those chairs look like they would be super comfy in real life. 

So now I understand fully. This machine really WAS a 'space' coupe, similar to a Hudson or a Cord. It's so easy to misjudge a thing when it's a spaceship. 

I wonder if there's any vintage cars in a close enough scale to pair with this...


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Has anybody figured out what scale the kit is? If it's around 1/64, some matchbox 50s police cars parked around it would be cool.


----------



## subtoair (Feb 19, 2012)

The Space Coupe model is 1/72 scale.Its a nice size because you can find quite a few figures to go with this scale. The Space Coupe crew has put on the decals last week, which makes it look better. I have been working on the interior also.Waiting for paint that I ordered on Ebay , when I received that I can start to paint the interior. Most of the lighting is done,the magnet drive powers up with Blue leds. Hope to up date with more pictures soon.


----------



## subtoair (Feb 19, 2012)

It has been awhile since my last post.So I thought I would update my pictures. Hope everyone had a good Christmas,and a up coming New Year! I been working on the interior for the Space Coupe,and have that almost complete. I designed the interior with a airlock compartment installed in the walk way. This made more since,than just a open door way.


----------



## subtoair (Feb 19, 2012)

What took so long was figuring out a nice looking interior that would look pleasing to the eye. The interior pictures in the comic strip did not show much,just the control panel and the high voltage piping for the wiring. Gating was the only other detail used on the lower walls. There was no color information on the color of the interior in the black and white comic strip. So I decided to just paint the interior with what I thought it might look like. The front wiring piping I decided to paint that blue. The rest of interior I chose light grays and light blues. The rear step going down to the cargo hold is also light up.


----------



## subtoair (Feb 19, 2012)




----------



## subtoair (Feb 19, 2012)




----------



## subtoair (Feb 19, 2012)




----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Darn good!!


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

Truly beautiful work. I really can't say that enough.


----------



## smoke14 (Aug 16, 2009)

^^^^What they said :thumbsup::thumbsup:

You take your time to get things right, keep it up, nice!!!


----------



## subtoair (Feb 19, 2012)

The magnet drive was checked out today by Diet Smith and his engineers showing a complete success.


----------



## subtoair (Feb 19, 2012)

The picture does not show the blue leds lit up very well.


----------



## subtoair (Feb 19, 2012)




----------



## subtoair (Feb 19, 2012)




----------



## subtoair (Feb 19, 2012)




----------



## subtoair (Feb 19, 2012)




----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

THAT looks amazing. Just wonderful. Wow. Not only am I green with envy for the work done, I actually kind of wish I could have a real one for my own. 

I sometimes wish we had some way to vote for awards for builds shown here. Something that might result in some little plaque or something, for the winners. Something physical and cheap. 

But then it would get ugly. cries of favoritism and vote fraud and all the other nonsense that erupts. 

Nonetheless, beautiful, BEAUTIFUL work!


----------



## subtoair (Feb 19, 2012)

Thank you! for the nice complements on the space coupe build Steve H. If I built another one I might do things a little different,to try and improve on a few areas of the ship. It has been a fun build,and plan on taking a few outside pictures later on when the weather warms up. I also learned a lot from other modelers on hobby talk, on there great builds with pictures etc. I might make a moon base stand later on,to show the ship off a little more.


----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

First class job from start to finish. Loved following this build. Thanks for sharing and you have a lot to be proud of on this one!


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

Turned out great - I really like the suspended in air pics. Well done!!!!


----------



## subtoair (Feb 19, 2012)

Thanks guys!!


----------

